# Bremsscheiben Slide 6.0 Mavic Crossride



## manfred.hs (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Die originalen Bremsscheiben die mit meinem Slide ausgeliefert wurden hatten eine 6-Lochaufnahme. 

Nun möchte ich nach änderung der Bremsanlage auf eine Magura Louise noch andere Scheiben (Magura Ventidisc) mit Centerlock montieren. Geht das an diesen Laufrädern?

Danke


----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

Ganz kurz gesagt  Nein.

Behalt das 6-Loch system Ich finde es um einiges besser.

Hol dir lieber die Storm Sl Scheiben sind leichter und besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred.hs (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hab bereits die Storm SL allerdings hinten das Problem dass die 180er Bergab überhitzt. Aber in diesem Fall gibt es für hinten doch auch die Storm SL in 203mm.

Danke


----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja dann musst du die 203mm nehmen, darf ich fragen wie viel du wiegst und wie weit du herunter fährst, weil eigentlich dürften die Scheiben nicht überhitzen.


----------



## manfred.hs (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe knapp 90 Kilo mit Rucksack.
Meine erste MTB Saison somit bin ich auch noch ein bisschen Respekt-(Angst-)Bremser. 

Ich muss sie schon relativ lang fordern bis die Scheibe dann permanent zu Schleifen beginnt. Aber ich ahb eben lieber ein bisschen reserven. vorne funktionierts mit der 203er ja schon perfekt.


----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

Dann würde ich auch schin ne 203mm Scheibe nehmen.
haste halt gleich viel mehr Bremskraft


----------



## _S-D_ (24. Mai 2011)

Also grundsÃ¤tzlich ist das schon ganz vernÃ¼nftig die Berge nicht schneller runter zu fahren, wie dein Schutzengel fliegen kann. So eine âSchotterflechteâ ist ja selten angenehm. Aber SpaÃ beiseite. Wie verwendest du denn deine Bremsen (Bremsverteilung vorn â hinten)? Da beim Bremsen das Gewicht nach vorne drÃ¼ckt, kann man mit dem Vorderrad auch wesentlich mehr Energie abbauen. Aus diesem Grund sind bei vielen Bikes vorn auch grÃ¶Ãer Scheiben montiert. Versuche mal die vordere Bremse mit der grÃ¶Ãeren Scheibe etwas mehr zu belasten, vielleicht hilft das schon ein wenig. GrundsÃ¤tzlich spricht natÃ¼rlich aber auch nichts gegen eine grÃ¶Ãere Scheibe hinten, dann hast du mehr Reserven und - wie oben gerade erwÃ¤hnt - auch mehr Bremskraft.


----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

So würde ich es auch machen größe Scheibe nach vorne und die vordere bremse mehr benutzen.


@S-D ich glaube dein Schutzengel brauch nen Tuning.


----------



## manfred.hs (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich verwende die vordere Bremse eigendlich mehr würd sagen momentan etwa mit 65/35 Verteilung. Wie gesagt man muss chon heftig bremsen und länger bergabfahren um sie zu Überhitzen. 
Aber die 203er geben mir doch etwas mehr Sicherheit (vor allem im Kopf)
Nachdem es ja kein Problem darstellt die 203er hinten zu montieren (Hoff es schleift dann nicht wieder wie ich es mit der elixir hatte) werd ich das ganze einfach testen.
Wenns nicht geht kann ich immer noch auf die 180er zurückbauen und hab dann ne Ersatzscheibe für Vorne.


----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

Jo.

Mach das so.


----------



## manfred.hs (24. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timolo95 (24. Mai 2011)

kein problem.

Dafür ist das Forum da.


----------



## _S-D_ (24. Mai 2011)

timolo95 schrieb:


> @S-D ich glaube dein Schutzengel brauch nen Tuning.



Also wenn er die erste Saison auf dem Sportgerät sitzt, dann darf er schon noch etwas verhaltener die Berge runter fahren. Mein Schutzengel muss sich dann doch etwas mehr ins Zeug legen 
Aber zurück zum Thema... Wenn du merkst dass deine 180er Scheibe hin und wieder an ihre Grenzen kommt, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall die größere Variante montieren - ist ja kein zufriedenstellender Dauerzustand, wenn du die Bremsen jedes mal an den Grenzbereich bringst. Der Aufwand für den Wechsel ist ja überschaubar.


----------

